# Ways to stay on top of your skills



## rhan101277 (Feb 13, 2009)

I have a PT job as a basic.  Right now I am only working maybe 3 or 4 days a month.  I hope to get more soon.  I am concerned about forgetting stuff, so I go over my school book and anatomy stuff on the weekends.  I re-take old tests just to see if I can still remember.  I seem to go good on all of it, guess I just need to try to go volunteer somewhere.


----------



## spisco85 (Feb 13, 2009)

I work 32 hours a week as an EMT and still look over old tests, and anatomy stuff. I also volunteer in my hometown as an EMT. I definatly recommend vollying if you can even if you only get 1-2 extra calls a week.


----------



## medic417 (Feb 13, 2009)

Please do not take this as rude but at the basic level it is simple to recall.

Should it be breathing?  If yes is it.  If not fix it.

Should that red stuff be pouring out?  No, cover it. Stop it.

Should the leg be facing that way?  No.  Splint it.

If a wreck or fall backboard and c-collar.

Is ALS available?  Request them as at the basic level you do not have enough education to decide if they are not needed.  

Again please do not take offense.  I am just trying to remind you how little to recall you have as a basic.


----------



## jochi1543 (Feb 13, 2009)

I think one of the best ways would be to read scenarios/stories of real-life calls on here and similar forums and then ask yourself what you would do in that situation. If you are not sure, research; if you see someone talk about an unfamiliar way of approaching the situation or treating that condition, research that, as well.


----------



## Summit (Feb 13, 2009)

Do skill drills with your partners.

Start taking the following classes:
PHTLS
PEPP
Bio I&II
A&P I&II
Pathophysiology
Microbiology
Human Nutrition
Medical Terminology
Pharmacology


----------



## VentMedic (Feb 13, 2009)

Double the post from Summit.

Go forward now and learn why you do the skills as an EMT-B.  That will make the application easier to remember if you understand the reasoning behind it.  This is especially important for all the assessment alphabet you learned.  Memorizing and re-memorizing what EMT class taught you will be of little use for the future without the knowledge associated the mnemonic letters.


----------



## Scout (Feb 13, 2009)

Medic, 

a doc may say the same thing about ambulance drivers.

when you start suffering the effect of altitude sickness we'll get a basic to look after you


----------



## Shishkabob (Feb 13, 2009)

medic417 said:


> Request them as at the basic level you do not have enough education to decide if they are not needed.





Really?  You serious?





Anyhow, I'm in the same position as you.  I just read my book from time to time and check out CE's and this and other EMT websites.


----------



## firecoins (Feb 13, 2009)

Scout said:


> a doc may say the same thing about ambulance drivers.
> 
> when you start suffering the effect of altitude sickness we'll get a basic to look after you



a doc does say those things about medics and they would be right.  If a medic suffers from altitude sickness, put them on oxygen, check for an ALS intercept and take them to the hospital. Let the RNs and MDs look after.


----------



## medic417 (Feb 13, 2009)

Linuss said:


> Really?  You serious?.



Basics do not recieve enough education to rule anything in or out.  They do not have the medical education to decide what needs ALS.  When I was a basic I took many patients to the hospital that after I got my education I look back on and go thank goodness I was lucky and they made it.  If anyone claims otherwise after they get an education they either went to a lousy Paramedic program or they are liars.


----------



## Shishkabob (Feb 13, 2009)

So we can't discern between a broken finger and an MI?



Now, I'm not saying we know everything, but dang, be realistic.  I'm pretty sure most basics know what is and is not within our realm of abilities.


----------



## VentMedic (Feb 13, 2009)

medic417 said:


> Basics do not recieve enough education to rule anything in or out. They do not have the medical education to decide what needs ALS. When I was a basic I took many patients to the hospital that after I got my education I look back on and go thank goodness I was lucky and they made it. If anyone claims otherwise after they get an education they either went to a lousy Paramedic program or they are liars.


 
That is so true. I was not an EMT-B for very long but I do think back to how I could have done more for some of the patients I saw if I had been a Paramedic. Being good at CPR is even better when you have drugs to accompany the shocks an AED provides. Being able to establish a definitive airway when needed feels pretty good also. The patient probably feels a little better if I can ease their pain and anxiety with meds. 

Hopefully when Scout and Linuss continue their education, they'll see our remarks are not from a "Paragod" attitude but rather one that supports education and the advancement of medicine in this profession.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Feb 13, 2009)

Linuss said:


> So we can't discern between a broken finger and an MI?
> 
> 
> 
> Now, I'm not saying we know everything, but dang, be realistic.  I'm pretty sure most basics know what is and is not within our realm of abilities.



Wanta bet? Basic first aid is just above first aid. 

R/r 911


----------



## medic417 (Feb 13, 2009)

Linuss said:


> So we can't discern between a broken finger and an MI?
> 
> 
> 
> Now, I'm not saying we know everything, but dang, be realistic.  I'm pretty sure most basics know what is and is not within our realm of abilities.



Yes I am saying that.  Plus what can you do for relief of either example nothing.  Both need ALS to get relief.


----------



## Shishkabob (Feb 13, 2009)

VentMedic said:


> Hopefully when Scout and Linuss continue their education, they'll see our remarks are not from a "Paragod" attitude but rather one that supports education and the advancement of medicine in this profession.



I'm sorry you mistake my comments for ignorance, but you are as incorrect as his statement.  I'm all for more education, which is why I've been considering a career change into paramedicine via a degree.


There are plenty of times ALS is not needed, let alone warranted.   I'd rather the basics handle the basic calls, and ALS handle the advanced calls.  

What a novel idea, ehh?


----------



## medic417 (Feb 13, 2009)

VentMedic said:


> Hopefully when Scout and Linuss continue their education, they'll see our remarks are not from a "Paragod" attitude but rather one that supports education and the advancement of medicine in this profession.



Hopefully all basics will.  I'm sure I was the same way in my many years as a basic.  But the more I learn the more I realize I don't know.


----------



## firecoins (Feb 13, 2009)

Linuss said:


> I'm sorry you mistake my comments for ignorance, but you are as incorrect as his statement.
> 
> 
> There are plenty of times ALS is not needed, let alone warranted.   I'd rather the basics handle the basic calls, and ALS handle the advanced calls.
> ...




I both agree with you and disagree.  As an EMT-B I was able to through experience which was nonsense verusus which was serious.  However I did not understand the scope of practise of a medic. Alot of the nonsense did deserve a look at by medics.


----------



## medic417 (Feb 13, 2009)

Linuss said:


> I'm sorry you mistake my comments for ignorance, but you are as incorrect as his statement.
> 
> 
> There are plenty of times ALS is not needed, let alone warranted.   I'd rather the basics handle the basic calls, and ALS handle the advanced calls.
> ...



Bad idea.  ALS should be the minimum of care for all 911 calls.  There are to many factors involved so why waste money sending both, just send ALS only.  Makes more sense don't.  Novel idea to provide the best response possible to everyone.


----------



## Shishkabob (Feb 13, 2009)

firecoins said:


> I both agree with you and disagree.  As an EMT-B I was able to through experience which was nonsense verusus which was serious.  However I did not understand the scope of practise of a medic. Alot of the nonsense did deserve a look at by medics.



Oh I don't deny that there have been, are, and will always be gray areas and differing circumstances, but I honestly don't see the point of wasting an ALS unit to a broken arm call if it was a slip down the stairs on water, and no underlying medical conditions such as syncope or low blood sugar.

Sure, pain meds, but honestly, been there done that, and while the pain blows, it's tolerable.  Then again, that's just my ill-conceived opinion.


----------



## VentMedic (Feb 13, 2009)

Linuss said:


> I'm sorry you mistake my comments for ignorance, but you are as incorrect as his statement.
> 
> 
> There are plenty of times ALS is not needed, let alone warranted. I'd rather the basics handle the basic calls, and ALS handle the advanced calls.
> ...


 
So what part of my statement do you have a problem with?

The supporting of education?

The advancement of medicine? 

Do you honestly have no intention on advancing past EMT-B? 

Forget patient care for the moment, but have you, yourself, set your goals as a healthcare provider so low that you must argue for the EMT-B to remain as such a low standard for education? 

Part of determining whether a patient is ALS or BLS is the assessment. Do you realize many do not realize how sick their patients are until they are enroute to the hospital or on arrival to the ED? That is not a good standard of care nor is wasting time getting an ALS intercept. Luckily ALS is now providing a large part of 911 service. Or, at least Florida is now an all ALS state for 911.

Yes, there is a place for EMT-Bs but not in 911 unless paired with a Paramedic.


----------



## Shishkabob (Feb 13, 2009)

Look at my post again please, as I edited in all the questions you asked after your quoted, but before you posted.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 13, 2009)

Back on topic please, this is not a BLS-ALS thread.


----------



## VentMedic (Feb 13, 2009)

ffemt8978 said:


> Back on topic please, this is not a BLS-ALS thread.


 
Someday it'll be just about the medical care without the ALS or BLS stuff.

But, by that time Rid and I will be long gone, destined to rattle our ghostly chains haunting the medic mills for as long as they are still in existence.


----------



## medic417 (Feb 13, 2009)

rhan101277 said:


> I have a PT job as a basic.  Right now I am only working maybe 3 or 4 days a month.  I hope to get more soon.  I am concerned about forgetting stuff, so I go over my school book and anatomy stuff on the weekends.  I re-take old tests just to see if I can still remember.  I seem to go good on all of it, guess I just need to try to go volunteer somewhere.



Best advice is go on into Paramedic degree program.  The more education the better your patient care will become.  You will always need to keep learning as medicine is an ever evolving field.


----------



## spisco85 (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm in total agreement that if you want to have a career in EMS you need to upgrade your education and scope of practice. I got my EMT so I could become a firefighter but instead find myself amazingly intrigued by EMS, taking basic chem and bio so I can taken A&P classes next semester and more advanced level courses before I set out to get my paramedic license. 

However I also believe that a paramedic needs to be more well rounded so I also take sociology, psychology, writing, communication and math courses. At the rate I'm going I will have an associates before I go to get my paramedic which will almost put me at a bachelor level program based on credit hours.

My ultimate goal would be to find a bachelor program for EMS that is more accessible to EMS providers who work full time without traveling out of state and an online program that doesn't focus on business aspects.


----------



## medic417 (Feb 13, 2009)

spisco85 said:


> I'm in total agreement that if you want to have a career in EMS you need to upgrade your education and scope of practice. I got my EMT so I could become a firefighter but instead find myself amazingly intrigued by EMS, taking basic chem and bio so I can taken A&P classes next semester and more advanced level courses before I set out to get my paramedic license.
> 
> However I also believe that a paramedic needs to be more well rounded so I also take sociology, psychology, writing, communication and math courses. At the rate I'm going I will have an associates before I go to get my paramedic which will almost put me at a bachelor level program based on credit hours.
> 
> My ultimate goal would be to find a bachelor program for EMS that is more accessible to EMS providers who work full time without traveling out of state and an online program that doesn't focus on business aspects.



Congrats on using good sense to get a proper education.  I look forward to you getting your paramedic because you will be one of the new breed of highly educated and soon to be highly sought after medical professionals.


----------



## rhan101277 (Feb 13, 2009)

Yay someone called and I get to go work 24 hours tomorrow.  My first 24H shift.


----------



## medic417 (Feb 13, 2009)

rhan101277 said:


> Yay someone called and I get to go work 24 hours tomorrow.  My first 24H shift.



Hope you get plenty of rest.  That its a slow day.  That it's quite.  Enjoy.


----------



## rhan101277 (Feb 13, 2009)

Summit said:


> Do skill drills with your partners.
> 
> Start taking the following classes:
> PHTLS
> ...



Thanks I have taken A&P I already.  Thinking of taking part II this summer.  I wanted to get some experience in though before taking on paramedic in the fall.  My program only has A&P I needed.  Everyone who applies doesn't get in.


----------



## VentMedic (Feb 13, 2009)

spisco85 said:


> I'm in total agreement that if you want to have a career in EMS you need to upgrade your education and scope of practice. I got my EMT so I could become a firefighter but instead find myself amazingly intrigued by EMS, taking basic chem and bio so I can taken A&P classes next semester and more advanced level courses before I set out to get my paramedic license.
> 
> However I also believe that a paramedic needs to be more well rounded so I also take sociology, psychology, writing, communication and math courses. At the rate I'm going I will have an associates before I go to get my paramedic which will almost put me at a bachelor level program based on credit hours.
> 
> My ultimate goal would be to find a bachelor program for EMS that is more accessible to EMS providers who work full time without traveling out of state and an online program that doesn't focus on business aspects.


 
This is the type of post I would like to see more of from young, ambitious people who see a need for education in EMS. And, they like it.


----------



## MSDeltaFlt (Feb 13, 2009)

Although furthering your education is important and something to always strive to achieve, I do believe that one of the best ways to stay on top of your game is by actually doing those thing you were trained to do as often as you possibly could.  You can't teach exerience.


----------



## Sasha (Feb 13, 2009)

> There are plenty of times ALS is not needed, let alone warranted. I'd rather the basics handle the basic calls, and ALS handle the advanced calls.



How are you to determine what warrants ALS, when you cannot preform an ALS assesment? Sometimes things are masked very well, and everyone deserves an ALS assesment.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 13, 2009)

Back on topic...last warning.


----------



## firecoins (Feb 13, 2009)

MSDeltaFlt said:


> You can't teach exerience.


And isn't that the point. Go out and ride.  Take calls.


----------



## EMTinNEPA (Feb 13, 2009)

Best way to stay on top of your skills: Instruct.


----------



## medic417 (Feb 14, 2009)

EMTinNEPA said:


> Best way to stay on top of your skills: Instruct.



Don't you know the saying " Those that can't do it, Teach".  

OK again first and foremost continue your education.  But it is not a bad idea to go get a KED out ever so often and practice.  And don't forget the stair chair, where is it anyway.:unsure:  And traction splint, make sure you know where it goes and how it works very intimatly.  Other than that at the basic level open the airway, pump the chest, stop the bleeding.


----------



## amberdt03 (Feb 14, 2009)

its good you are staying on top of your education by taking a&p 1 and 2. i am currently taking 2 and microbiology. and always remember the saying "do you want to talk to the medic in charge, or the emt who knows whats going on"


----------



## medic417 (Feb 14, 2009)

amberdt03 said:


> and always remember the saying "do you want to talk to the medic in charge, or the emt who knows whats going on"



Never got that saying.  Makes no sense that you would want to get your medical advice from the least educated of the crew.  My advice would be forget that saying.


----------



## amberdt03 (Feb 14, 2009)

medic417 said:


> Never got that saying.  Makes no sense that you would want to get your medical advice from the least educated of the crew.  My advice would be forget that saying.






and my advice would to be the quicker you stop thinking you are a god, the better your career will be. and as for your "least educated of the crew" i've taken a&p 1, which is what you've taken in medic school, i've taken pharmacology, which talks about more drugs than you learn in medic school, i am currently taking a&p 2, which goes way more in depth that anything you learn in medic school, and i'm taking microbiology, which isn't even talked about in medic school. so because of those classes i am more knowledgeable *in certain aspects* than a lot of medics that i work with. to me you seem to think about nothing but money for your company. there are calls that don't warrant als treatment, so why bill them for unnecessary treatment that they wouldn't need.


----------



## medic417 (Feb 14, 2009)

amberdt03 said:


> and my advice would to be the quicker you stop thinking you are a god, the better your career will be.



I do not think I am I a God.  I am providing the OP an accurate opinion based on experience as a basic of many years and now as someone that has gotten more education.  I do not understand why people always claim you are a Paragod if you advocate getting education.


----------



## rmellish (Feb 14, 2009)

rhan101277 said:


> I have a PT job as a basic.  Right now I am only working maybe 3 or 4 days a month.  I hope to get more soon.  I am concerned about forgetting stuff, so I go over my school book and anatomy stuff on the weekends.  I re-take old tests just to see if I can still remember.  I seem to go good on all of it, guess I just need to try to go volunteer somewhere.



Yeah, volunteering is a great way to get more experience if you have the time. It sounds like you're keeping up your education, so the next step is just getting more runs under your belt.


----------



## medic417 (Feb 14, 2009)

amberdt03 said:


> and my advice would to be the quicker you stop thinking you are a god, the better your career will be. and as for your "least educated of the crew" i've taken a&p 1, which is what you've taken in medic school, i've taken pharmacology, which talks about more drugs than you learn in medic school, i am currently taking a&p 2, which goes way more in depth that anything you learn in medic school, and i'm taking microbiology, which isn't even talked about in medic school. so because of those classes i am more knowledgeable *in certain aspects* than a lot of medics that i work with. to me you seem to think about nothing but money for your company. there are calls that don't warrant als treatment, so why bill them for unnecessary treatment that they wouldn't need.



Since you edited after I had already responded to the attack, let me say congrats on getting more education, but you are the exception not the rule.  Most basics pop off yet only have their 2 week first aid course to base their comments on.  Also any Paramedic program worth a darn requires A&P 1&2, microbiology as well as many other courses.  So your statements actually only apply to diploma mill medics who are still more educated than 95% of the basics.  Also if you have taken time to get the necessary A&P1&2 why not get your Paramedic so you can do more than talk down to your uneducated Paramedics and actually help your patients.


----------



## medic417 (Feb 14, 2009)

rmellish said:


> Yeah, volunteering is a great way to get more experience if you have the time. It sounds like you're keeping up your education, so the next step is just getting more runs under your belt.



Actually many companys will not give you work credit for time as a vollunteer and some services will not hire people that were volunteers.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 14, 2009)

Seems like some people can't follow instructions, so


----------

